# Houston Boat Show - Blackwood 27



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking for pics of the Blackwood 27 they had at the show. If you have pics of it, would appreciate it if you post them.

Thanks,

GCB


----------



## khartsel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Blackwood Pics*

I got these from the Ft. Lauderdale show. This is the same boat that was in Houston.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Looks like it is designed for the East coast, the bow is a little low for the Gulf on most days.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, that is what I needed. The one in Houston had a black trailer, boat is the same.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

i got wood looking at it. nice boat


----------



## TerWarren (Jan 9, 2009)

I looked at this boat as well. Very Very Nice&#8230;


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

FYI - per the "salesman":

With the twin 200 Verados - 62 mph

With twin 300 Verados - 80+ mph

Would like to see that for solid belief, but I bet he is not far off. American Marine Sports Co is not known for slow boats.

GCB


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Whats the price for the one in the pics?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Whats the price for the one in the pics?


Boat Show price for the same in Houston was $104,000.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I love the term "Make Ready" for $675?


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

this boat is good for redfish island booze cruising and that's about it.. not nearly enough deadrise for gulf chop and too much boat for the bays.. it's THE boat your wife would want...


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ono Loco said:


> this boat is good for redfish island booze cruising and that's about it.. not nearly enough deadrise for gulf chop and too much boat for the bays.. it's THE boat your wife would want...


Agreed, I dont see any purpose for this boat at all. But it sure is cool, I could do without the leather wheel though...


----------



## TerWarren (Jan 9, 2009)

www.blackwoodboats.com


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Cadillac Draggin'


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

What does it draft? Can you put a trolling motor on it?


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

General CoolBro said:


> FYI - per the "salesman":
> 
> With the twin 200 Verados - 62 mph
> 
> ...


I've run the Gambler bass boats that American Marine makes and there is no doubt that they make a fast bass boat. Call me a skeptic, but getting speeds over 65-70mph out of a boat is more than just HP and there aren't many boats that can get to 80+ w/o stepped hulls or a hell of lot more hp than 600hp. Apache comes to mind as a hull that does buck this, but I think I'd need to see it to believe on this boat from what I saw.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LMAO. Is that woodgrain on the dash??? Too much boat for the bay, and wouldn't be worth a darn as an offshore boat in Texas. 

throw some 22"s on the trailer, and it'd be tight. lol

Brandon


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

After seeing the price now I know why I haven't seen one on the water yet.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

they have only sold 3 in the nation since they have been built and they are something someone puts on the back of a 75' + boat. just for looks. Also not to stir up any arguements but why does everyone in the gulfcoast seem to think it gets more choppy then the east coast? grew up on the east coast and it gets a lot more hairy out there then it does here.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Captain Kyle said:


> What does it draft? Can you put a trolling motor on it?


 has trolling motors on the trim tabs.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Funny right there!! If you stay in a no wake zone you have a good use for the boat! no casting room for bay fishing, And offshore in the GOM is out of the question. Yep you could look really cool cruising around the marinas, other than that useless. IMO



Chase This! said:


> LMAO. Is that woodgrain on the dash??? Too much boat for the bay, and wouldn't be worth a darn as an offshore boat in Texas.
> 
> throw some 22"s on the trailer, and it'd be tight. lol
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Some one got a new toy. I seen one around Clear Lake City Blvd and 45 today around lunch.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I saw it going towards the reliant stadium at 11 am this morning on the beltway.

Matt


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Ya'll seen me?

Heading down get ready for the weekend...

Boat rides are $20/ea lol


----------



## jest99 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know this post is super old but i saw this boat with black trailer in a driveway on my way home yesterday,seems its found a home. Its a sweet lookin boat indeed. Its been named Magic Man and the trailer has King of Fishermen. It reminds me of a Fountain type boat but in a sundeck type model. Doesn't seem too condusive to actually fishing Looks too big for our bays and a really rough ride for the gulf..So i guess just cruising around clear lake is what it does. I just couldnt bring myself to pull a fish over the side and have it slime, bleed all over those nice seats and deck NOT FOR 100K


----------

